# Modern cruise liner design



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

There was an advert running for Norwegian Cruise Lines "Norwegian Epic" running on the box today. Here is a link to her.

http://cruiseweb.com/NCL-EPIC.HTM

As an engineer, I always reckon if something looks right, it is better than halfway there. This fills me with dread.

They indicate 5,930 souls on board but the lifeboat positions look exposed and their high capacity must be a cause for concern if they had to be filled in some emergency situations such as fire or in heavy seas.

The job done by Anglian Conservatories on the top deck looks top heavy although I am sure the calculations will have been done.

Is this a good direction to continue to take cruise liners down or is it an accident waiting to happen?


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, the lifeboat positions are as required by current SOLAS and, to my knowledge, the only recent ship which has requested and been granted an exception is Queen Mary 2, which protested based on its North Atlantic duty and the likelihood of extreme waves damaging lifeboats. I forget exactly which deck QM2's lifeboats are on, but I'd say normally they hang from 5 or 6 deck.


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

A hoot of an (April 1st, '09) article on 'Norwegian Epic'.. http://cruiselinehistory.com/?p=1564


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

nav said:


> There was an advert running for Norwegian Cruise Lines "Norwegian Epic" running on the box today. Here is a link to her.
> 
> http://cruiseweb.com/NCL-EPIC.HTM
> 
> ...


That thing is fugly as sin. Aren't ships supposed to look inviting and elegant? My cat draws better ship designs than that in the catbox...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Is this a good direction to continue to take cruise liners down or is it an accident waiting to happen?[/QUOTE]

1) "A good engineering job always looks like a good engineering job" - old adage quoted by old plumber (my father).

2) Er, Waiting to happen.....???


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Is SOLAS correct considering freak waves are now proven and not very selective of ocean or season?

http://www.science-frontiers.com/sf109/sf109p11.htm was a winter time North Atlantic situation. The scientists said "freak" waves were the figments of mariners imaginations, many of us here, having experienced them, can assure them they are not. The QE2 incident was a high profile one that made them sit up. Does anyone know of any recent research that has tried to predict what the actual maximum size is?

By "waiting to happen" I mean a real scenario in rough seas and open water without a nearby port allowing multiple journeys by lifeboats alleviating the difficulties in clearing some away. The backup davit launched liferaft system has its own problems and in an open water situation next to a sinking hull would seem an unenviable last resort.


----------



## john g (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember in the late 60's and the jumbo jet appeared,and we all said, and what if........and it's happened on many occasions. Personally I would not go near anything with more than 2000 "guests" onboard. Still rate P&O but their larger examples sorry no way.


----------



## Alfred Ford (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/318903/title/norwegian-epic/cat/520

See above for a photo and comentaries...


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Surely, I mean surely, at some point someone said - "Holleee Cow that is bastid ugly ship - surely we're not going to build it"


----------



## frangio (Jan 20, 2012)

They demolished buildings that looked like that because nobody wanted to live in them.

But float it (hopefully) and charge a fortune!


----------



## Alfred Ford (Aug 5, 2010)

Reviewing the brochure shown by nav in #1, I notice that "Norwegian Epic" was built in...2013.......!!!!

So obviously that is the workmens shed perched on the top, above the Bridge. Once they finish building her, they will probably remove it!!!!

Hmm, I wonder...


----------



## Ferry Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Unfortunatly for asthetics New Builds today are about how much fare paying customers you can cram into a given hull space. Though you do think that the Naval Architects could be a bit more creative.


----------



## spearing (Mar 9, 2011)

This is what happens when accountants are allowed to design ships.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Without the massive construction above the bridge deck, she would look not dissimilar to many other modern cruise ships, which, with balconies tend to look ugly.
As previous posts have pointed out, she's not designed for elegance, she's designed to make money.


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

spearing said:


> This is what happens when accountants are allowed to design ships.


^^^This^^^


----------

